# Blood Wolves Army Project



## RedFang (May 6, 2008)

Well if you are curious about their armies story I posted the fluff here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=107666#post107666

Now onto the models I am painting my Space Marines like Blood Angels but structure them like Space Wolves.

Wolf Lord, Grey Hunters, Blood Claws, Long Fangs, Tanks, Bikes = Blood Angels Standard Colors

Wolf Guard = Blood Angel Honor Guard Gold

Blood Claw Jump Pack = Black Rage 

So on with the pictures.

HQ: Wolf Lord with Wolf Guard









Rune Priest









Wolf Priest









Venerable Dreadnought










Elites:

Wolf Scouts









Dreadnought









Troops:

Grey Hunters w/ Wolf Guard









Blood Claw Alpha w/ Wolf Guard









Blood Claw Bravo w/ Wolf Guard









Fast Attack

Blood Claw Bike Pack









Blood Claw Jump Pack w/ Wolf Guard









Heavy Support

Predator Tanks


















Long Fangs


----------



## RedFang (May 6, 2008)

*Update.*

Update.

Finished Wolf Scouts









Finished Wolf Guard


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

good start to the army, i like the way the wolf guard are done keep up the good work.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice stuff, any chance of a closer picture?

The Axe head looks like a class finish but it a bit hard to see in that pic.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gotta agree with Vash, it looks good but I wouldn't mind some closer pics on the finished minis as well.


----------

